# acre και hectare



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2008)

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι αυτές οι δύο μονάδες μέτρησης εμβαδού δεν είναι ταυτόσημες. Δυστυχώς, όμως, για πολλούς μεταφραστές φαίνεται ότι είναι.
Βλέπω, π.χ. ειδήσεις στη ΝΕΤ για μια μεγάλη πυρκαγιά στην Καλιφόρνια. Λέει, λοιπόν, ότι η φωτιά έχει εξαπλωθεί σε έκταση 15.000 acres και ο μεταφραστής γράφει στον υπότιτλο 15.000 εκτάρια.

acre = στα Ελληνικά λέγεται ακρ. 
Ισούται με περίπου 4 στρέμματα (4.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα).

hectare = εκτάριο.
Ισούται με 10 στρέμματα (10.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα).

Αν δεν θέλουμε, λοιπόν, να γράψουμε "15.000 ακρ" στον υπότιτλο γιατί μας φαίνεται πολύ εξωτικό για τους τηλεθεατές μας, γράφουμε 15.000 επί 4 = 60.000 στρέμματα. 

Η δήθεν απλοποίηση δια της διαστρέβλωσης μπορεί να περνάει απαρατήρητη από τους περισσότερους θεατές, αλλά όχι από όλους. Τυχαίνει κάποιοι να ξέρουν και Μαθηματικά και Φυσική και να τρώνε σουβλιά στο μάτι όταν βλέπουν να εξισώνονται δυο πράγματα που δεν είναι ούτε κατά προσέγγιση ίσα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ να πρέπει να το αφήσω ακρ, πάντοτε το μετατρέπω σε στρέμματα. Αλλά εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω πώς σε υποτίτλους (όχι σε διερμηνεία, όχι σε κρολ των ειδήσεων) καταφέρνουν και μας δίνουν πολλαπλάσια ή υποπολλαπλάσια αριθμών. Λέει, ας πούμε, ten thousand, γράφει αποκάτω 100.000. Και αντίστροφα. Οπότε έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι υποτιτλιστές έχουν κάκιστη σχέση με τους αριθμούς και έχω πάψει να παραπονιέμαι...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2008)

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν κακή σχέση με τους αριθμούς, αλλά οι υποτιτλιστές, όπως και οι δημοσιογράφοι, απλώς εκτίθενται.


----------



## curry (Oct 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ να πρέπει να το αφήσω ακρ, πάντοτε το μετατρέπω σε στρέμματα.



Θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μην γίνει η μετατροπή. Αφού εμείς δεν έχουμε μίλια, πόδια, ουγγιές και ξερωγώ τι άλλο... Πώς θα καταλάβει ο άλλος το νόημα; Θα κάθεται ο τηλεθεατής με το κομπιουτεράκι να υπολογίζει πόσο ψηλό είναι το τάδε βουνό ή πόση τελικά απόσταση χωρίζει την Γη από τη Σελήνη; 



nickel said:


> Αλλά εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω πώς σε υποτίτλους (όχι σε διερμηνεία, όχι σε κρολ των ειδήσεων) καταφέρνουν και μας δίνουν πολλαπλάσια ή υποπολλαπλάσια αριθμών. Λέει, ας πούμε, ten thousand, γράφει αποκάτω 100.000. Και αντίστροφα. Οπότε έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι υποτιτλιστές έχουν κάκιστη σχέση με τους αριθμούς και έχω πάψει να παραπονιέμαι...



Αχ... το έκανα αυτό πολύ συχνά - και συνεχίζω, αν και πλέον το τσεκάρω και το διπλοτσεκάρω. Αν είσαι εγώ, είναι πολύ εύκολο να σου φύγει ένα μηδενικό παραπάνω (ή λιγότερο) και στη βιασύνη (σε συνδυασμό με αφηρημάδα), ούτε που το βλέπεις - στη δική μου περίπτωση, πάντα αυτοί ήταν οι λόγοι. Εννοείται ότι είναι μεγάλο λάθος - άλλο 100 νεκροί, άλλο 1.000 κλπ. Αλλά εγώ πάλι, μπερδεύω ακόμα το "αριστερά" με το "δεξιά" (δεν αναφέρομαι στην πολιτική, οκ; ) οπότε δεν έχω δικαίωμα να μιλάω!

Ευτυχώς βέβαια το εντόπιζαν στο editing οπότε γλίτωσα τα περισσότερα ρεζιλίκια ελπίζω...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Μια και το αναφέρατε: πάντα είχα την απορία πόσα μέτρα είναι οι 20.000 λεύγες κάτω από τη θάλασσα. Από την άλλη, οι λεύγες -όπως και να το κάνουμε- ακούγονται πιο εξωτικές. Πάντως, εξακολουθώ να θέλω να μάθω. Και τα πόδια επίσης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: το πιο συχνό αριθμητικό λάθος είναι το twelve hundred κ.τ.ό. να γίνεται 12.000 κ.λπ.

Για τις λεύγες: το είχαμε ξανακουβεντιάσει αλλού, αλλά ιδού της Wikipedia:

The title refers to the distance traveled under the sea, not to the depth, as 20,000 leagues is over 12 times the radius of the earth. The greatest depth mentioned in the book is 4 leagues. A literal translation of the French title would end in the plural "Seas", thus implying the "Seven Seas" through which the characters of the novel travel. However, the regular English translation of the title uses "Sea", meaning the ocean in general, as in "going to sea".

The word leagues in the English title is a literal translation of lieues, but refers to French leagues. The French league had been a variable unit but in the metric era was standardized as 4 km. Thus the title distance is equivalent to 80,000 km (twice around the Earth) or roundly 50,000 statute miles. In common English usage 1 league equals 3 nautical miles.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2014)

Πάλι έπεσα πάνω σε υπότιτλο (της ταινίας Fletch Lives) όπου ο μεταφραστής έχει αποδώσει τα acres ως εκτάρια. Μιλάνε για 80 acres, δηλαδή 320 στρέμματα, και σύμφωνα με την επιλογή του συναδέλφου τα στρέμματα γίνονται 800. Δεν πειράζει συνάδελφε, τι 320, τι 800, το ίδιο πράγμα είναι. Κι όταν πας να πληρωθείς από τον εργοδότη σου που σου χρωστάει 800 ευρώ, μη διαμαρτυρηθείς αν σου δώσει 320. Εσύ ο ίδιος είπες ότι είναι ίσα.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 21, 2014)

Συμπληρωματικά, στο νήμα αυτό, ίσως αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι το _hectare_ απαντά συχνά συντομογραφημένο ως ha (σκέτο, όχι ha-ha ;)), ιδιαίτερα στα τεχνικά κείμενα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2014)

Ακολουθώντας ένα διαφημιστικό λινκ από το Φέισμπουκ, μπήκα σ' ένα κτηματομεσιτικό σάιτ, όπου διάφοροι πουλάνε τις ιδιοκτησίες τους, μεταξύ των οποίων και Έλληνες. Βλέπω λοιπόν την παρακάτω διαφήμιση και λέω, "Φοβερή ευκαιρία!" 

*10 acres with permission to build
€55,000
Vounia Paros, Cyclades, Greece
Rural/Farm*
At a steal, this property offers 16 olive trees producing about 250 kilos olive oil and also has almond trees, fig trees, bee pots, and a 500 year old church -St Anna, which is only 3 metres by 4 metres, run down but a piece of history which survived countless wars and the test of time. permission to build up to 250 sq. metre home. Just call me for more information and any questions answered.

55.000 ευρώ για 40 στρέμματα γης! Αλλά μόνο 16 ελιές έχει στα 40 στρέμματα; Και μόνο 250 τετραγωνικά μπορείς να χτίσεις; WTF; Καλά, ας μην το παίρνουμε και τόσο σοβαρά, πλάκα κάνει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Λίγο πιο κάτω στη διαφήμιση (αν την ανοίξεις σε app για τάμπλετ ή smartphone) γράφει 10.000 square meters, δηλαδή 10 στρέμματα.

Επειδή μου φάνηκε εξωφρενικό να πουλάς 10 στρέμματα και να διαφημίζεις 40, το έψαξα λίγο ακόμα. Και, ω του θαύματος, έφτασα στο Google Translate. Ορίστε ο ένοχος, λοιπόν:







Όχι μόνο ισχυρίζεται ότι το acre είναι το στρέμμα, αλλά προχωρώντας ακόμα πιο πέρα την ηλιθιότητα, λέει ότι το στρέμμα είναι 100 τετραγωνικά μέτρα. Ωραίο αυτό, κάθε κάτοχος διαμερίσματος 100 τετραγωνικών μέτρων σε πολυκατοικία, έχει στην ιδιοκτησία του ένα στρέμμα. Αλλά επειδή το "ισχυρίζεται" και το "λέει" είναι πολύ απρόσωπα και παραπέμπουν σε τίποτα ξωτικά που γράφουν το Google Translate, πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιες είναι οι διαδικασίες για να προσφέρει κάποιος τις υπηρεσίες του στο Google Translate.

Και όμως στο ίδιο ποστ υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει: η αρχαία μονάδα επιφάνειας rood δεν είναι ακριβώς ένα στρέμμα, αλλά είναι πολύ κοντά: 

*Rood = A measure of land equal to 1/4 acre, or 40 square rods (0.10 hectare). 1 rood ** = 1011.7141 m*[SUP]*2*

[/SUP]Bέβαια, το rood είναι πολύ παλιά μονάδα μέτρησης και δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια, αλλά είναι αυτός λόγος για να ταυτίζει κάποιος το στρέμμα με το acre και με τα 100 τετραγωνικά μέτρα;


----------



## natandri (Sep 18, 2014)

Παρακολουθώντας ένα παλιό επεισόδιο του QI με τον Stephen Fry (δε θυμάμαι ποιο, αλλά όλα είναι εξίσου απολαυστικά!), πέτυχα μια εντυπωσιακή απόδειξη του παραλογισμού του αγγλικού συστήματος μέτρησης:
the length of a cricket field is 22 yards = a chain
10 chains = a furlong
80 chains = a mile
10 square chains = an acre
Κι συνέχισε, ο αθεόφοβος, με Σταφύλια της Οργής και Στάινμπεκ (τα σαραντάρια, κτήματα των σαράντα acres) και με την ονομασία της εταιρίας του Σπάικ Λι (forty acres and a mule), που προέρχεται από την υπόσχεση της κυβέρνησης των Βορείων να δώσει ακριβώς αυτά σε κάθε απελευθερωμένο σκλάβο από τις φυτείες των Νοτίων, υπόσχεση που στη συνέχεια αθετήθηκε.

Δε θα ήθελα να διδάσκω μαθηματικά στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία -ή έστω στη μεγαλούτσικη, ανάλογα με τα σημερινά αποτελέσματα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

Excellent! Είναι στο επεισόδιο (ποιο άλλο) Γεωμετρία (Geometry, S07E16), μετά το 25ο λεπτό.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKYSrOe-Po4



Spoiler



— How many cricket pitches are there in Kansas?
— One big one!
— Well, certainly it's a big square shape, but not a cricket pitch shape, Kansas.
— It's to do with the measurement of corn, it's... It's nothing like that?
— No, you're on the right lines. Americans, how do they measure? Do they use the metric system, or do they use a version of our imperial system?
— They use yards and feet and miles and things like that.
— And the length of a cricket pitch, which is...?
— 22 yards.
— 22 yards, and it's called a chain. And when America was being measured out, they used these ancient English measurements. A chain is 22 yards, there are ten chains to a...?
A word that's still used in sport.
— Furlong?
— A furlong! Brilliant. 80 chains to a...?
— Mile.
— Mile, yes. And an acre is ten square chains. That's where an acre is derived. And this man, Gunter, Gunter's chain - he actually had a chain that he used, like that, to measure out the land. So the whole of the northern Midwestern states were initially into blocks of 24 miles by 24 Within that, sub-divided into 20 chains by 20 chains, known as forties, ’cause that would be 40 acres. You may remember in The Grapes Of Wrath, that the farmstead is the smallest type of farm, which is known as a forty.
— I know a thing about the 40 acres. Did they not, when they had the emancipation of the slaves, were they not each entitled to a forty?
— That was indeed right.
— And a mule. Which is why Spike Lee called his company 40 Acres and a Mule.
— Seven points again! It's like the seven times table.
— And is the country still divided by the Willie Nelson Line?
— Yes, you can see them there. Because Kansas, which is one of the most rectangular shapes of any of the states, almost perfectly so, you can actually calculate how many it is. And it's 3,474,386,388 cricket pitches would fit in. Apparently.


----------



## natandri (Sep 18, 2014)

Νίκελ, ευχαριστώ για το σπόιλερ! Πού θα μπορούσα να βρω κι άλλα καταγραμμένα επεισόδια, γιατί αρκετές φορές μου ξεφεύγουν ατάκες; Εκτός κι αν έκανες μόνος σου την καταγραφή, οπότε υποκλίνομαι...


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

Όλα απαντήθηκαν σε PM.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2014)

Επισήμως πάντως το ΗΒ χρησιμοποιεί το διεθνές σύστημα, κι αυτό διδάσκεται στα σχολεία, οπότε οι άλλες μονάδες μέτρησης σιγά- σιγά γίνονται μουσειακά κομμάτια. 

ΥΓ Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Άγγλος αρχαιοβαρεμένος ισχυρίζεται ότι από τότε που αλλάξανε στο τρισκατάρατο διεθνές σύστημα άρχισαν τα παιδιά στα σχολεία να γίνονται χαζά


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2014)

SBE said:


> Επισήμως πάντως το ΗΒ χρησιμοποιεί το διεθνές σύστημα, κι αυτό διδάσκεται στα σχολεία, οπότε οι άλλες μονάδες μέτρησης σιγά- σιγά γίνονται μουσειακά κομμάτια.
> 
> ΥΓ Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Άγγλος αρχαιοβαρεμένος ισχυρίζεται ότι από τότε που αλλάξανε στο τρισκατάρατο διεθνές σύστημα άρχισαν τα παιδιά στα σχολεία να γίνονται χαζά



Έχω συναντήσει δυο-τρεις περίπου τέτοιους τύπους. Δεν θα τους έλεγα αρχαιοβαρεμένους, αλλά το κλασικό "παλιά όλα ήταν καλύτερα" και πώς το σημερινό σύστημα είναι χαζό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2014)

Είχα υπόψη τους δικούς μας αρχαιοβαρεμένους, της σχολής "από τότε που σταμάτησαν να διδάσκονται τα αρχαία, η νεολαία πάσχει από αμορφωσιά".


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2014)

natandri said:


> Παρακολουθώντας ένα παλιό επεισόδιο του QI με τον Stephen Fry (δε θυμάμαι ποιο, αλλά όλα είναι εξίσου απολαυστικά!), πέτυχα μια εντυπωσιακή απόδειξη του παραλογισμού του αγγλικού συστήματος μέτρησης:
> ...



First of all, let's see what they say about feet :






Not about the measurement _by _feet, though; rather about the measurement _of _feet.



Spoiler



*Stephen*
Oh, dear. What do we measure feet in, in Britain? Obviously, the one-two-three? What is that?
*Dara*
The measurement of the slidy thing?
*Stephen*
But what is the unit? What is the unit?
*Dara*
Er, the fraction of the slidy thing. Er ...
*Stephen*
Yes. It's called a barleycorn. A third of an inch.
*Phill*
Barleycorn?!
*Stephen*
A barleycorn.
*Phill*
I am --
*Stephen*
So if you're size twelve, you're a barleycorn bigger than a size eleven. Two barleycorns bigger than a size ten.
*Jo*
Why don't they ever tell you that down the shoe shop?
*Stephen*
I think they are probably not aware of the fact.
*Phill*
If I go into WHERE? tomorrow and go, "Good vendor of shoes, how many barleycorns am I this fine day?" and I point my foot at them, I'm gonna get short changed.
*Dara*
I have size thirteen feet as well, which is an absolute plague, 'cause most shoe production goes up to eleven, maybe, possibly twelve, and you go into shops. Every time I go in, I go, "Do you have anything in size thirteen," I get a speech where they go -- [he tsks] "You might find it difficult to find shoes in that size." D'you look at them and go, "Really? 'Cause this is the first day I've had size thirteen feet!"
*Stephen*
It was a birthday present!
*Dara*
"Yesterday, I had size nine, and then I played poker with the witch, er, and it went hideously wrong. Now I've got these things, but thank you! Thank you for setting me straight."
*Phill*
Do they not go, "Good sir, you're a barleycorn too far for this shop, I'll wager!"
*Dara*
"We'll not have enough barleycorns for you!"
*Phill*
[points off to his right] "Off to Big Ron's Freak Foot Outlet!"
*Stephen*
[hums ominously]
*Phill*
"Where the clowns buy their shoes!"
*Dara*
Listen for the -- [pinches his nose and makes a honking noise]
*Phill*
[makes more honking noises] "Come in, you are welcome here ... Tichy Feet!"


As with John Barleycorn, who was dead but still lives on, barleycorn as a common unit is already dead but barleycorns are still on their feet, barely. Well, at least on British and Irish feet, bare of course. Barelycorn.

Nuggets by the bushel, that QI series... :laugh: Did I just say "bushel"? Don't get me started on that one:

A *bushel *is an imperial and US customary unit of dry volume, equivalent in each of these systems to 4 pecks or 8 gallons. It is used for volumes of dry commodities (not liquids), most often in agriculture. It is abbreviated as *bsh*. or *bu*. In modern usage, the dry volume is usually only nominal, with bushels referring to standard _weights _instead.

1 imperial bushel = 8 imperial gallons = 4 imperial pecks = 36.36872 litres ≈ 8.2565 US dry gallons ≈ 9.6076 US fluid gallons ≈ 2219.36 cubic inches 

1 US bushel = 8 US dry gallons = 4 US pecks = 2150.42 cubic inches ≈ 9.3092 US fluid gallons ≈ 35.2391 litres ≈ 7.7515 imperial gallons





I may be measuring other people's corn (and barleycorn) by my own bushel, but anyway that system is insane, at least in our day and age.




​
By the way, only for the terminally insane, click on the spoiler button to enter the twilight zone with coombs and the German *Morgen *land measurement unit (i.e. _the area a man would plough in a morning (Morgen) _:woot:, about one third of one hectare (2.5 acres), which is similar to an acre):



Spoiler



A *coomb* is a measure of volume. Its exact original details are not known. In 13th century England it was defined as 4 bushels (~140 L). It was in use in Norfolk until the 1790s or later, as a dry measure: _"Ben sold my Wheat to the Marlingford Miller this Morning for 19 shillings per Coomb"_ - Parson Woodforde's Diary, May 20, 1786. The 4-bushel bag was the standard international shipping unit for grain,[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] and the coomb was in common use in farming in Suffolk until well after the end of World War II, in fact for as long as grain was handled in sacks, a practice which ended with the introduction of combine harvesters which had bulk grain tanks.

Yields were referred to in coombs per acre. A coomb was 16 stones, or 2 hundredweights (224 lb or 102 kg). The U.S grain markets quote prices as cents per bushel, and a US bushel of grain is about 61 lb (28 kg), which would approximately correspond to the 4 bushel coomb, 4 x 61 = 244 lb (111 kg). Converting from volume (bushels) to weights will give different results for barley and wheat.

Although seldom referred to in Suffolk today except in conversation, older farmers in North Germany will frequently refer to crop yields in Doppelzentner pro Morgen. The area of a Morgen varies a bit in different regions, but is believed to be derived from the area a man would plough in a morning (Morgen), and is about one third of one hectare (2.5 acres), which is similar to an acre. A Doppelzentner is 100 kg (220 lb), and thus similar to a coomb. Similarly, the German word for an area of arable land is an Acker. It is easy to infer that the UK acre is derived from the same Germanic word base. It is interesting that the English and the German yield units are thus closely related, coombs per acre being similar to Doppelzentner pro Morgen.


Μπόνους: List of unusual units of measurement.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2014)

Say, how many kilos can you kill with a stone?    :inno:


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> I may be measuring other people's corn (and barleycorn) by my own bushel, but anyway that system is insane, at least in our day and age.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 10, 2016)

nickel said:


> Excellent! Είναι στο επεισόδιο (ποιο άλλο) Γεωμετρία (Geometry, S07E16), μετά το 25ο λεπτό.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKYSrOe-Po4



Πλάκα είχε αυτό. Το μόνο πράγμα που συναγωνιζόταν τη θεϊκή συζήτηση για τη Διεθνή Γραμμή Ημερομηνίας, πάντως, πρέπει να ήταν το γεγονός ότι ο Άλαν Ντέηβις κέρδισε δύο επτάποντα μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά. (Και φυσικά έπεσε μετά στην τρύπα τού Κάνσας Σίτυ, που δεν βρίσκεται καν στην πολιτεία τού Κάνσας αλλά στο γειτονικό Μιζούρι, στη συμβολή των ποταμών... Κάνσας και Μιζούρι. Αλλά τέτοια παράξενα υπάρχουν αρκετά, _βλ._ Ποταμός Κολοράντο.)



daeman said:


> *Phill*
> If I go into WHERE? tomorrow and go, "Good vendor of shoes, how many barleycorns am I this fine day?" and I point my foot at them, I'm gonna get short changed.



Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον το περί ποδιών. Ως προς το σενάριο, με λίγο ψάξιμο νομίζω πως μπορώ να συμπληρώσω το κενό: η αλυσίδα υποδηματοπωλείων Dolcis έχει όνομα που ταιριάζει, και φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά γνωστή ώστε να μπορεί αναφερθεί _in passing_ (εν παρόδω;) σ' ένα τέτοιο αστείο.



natandri said:


> Δε θα ήθελα να διδάσκω μαθηματικά στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία -ή έστω στη μεγαλούτσικη, ανάλογα με τα σημερινά αποτελέσματα...



Fun fact: η Μεγάλη Βρετανία λέγεται έτσι σε αντιδιαστολή με τη μικρή Βρετανία, δηλαδή τη Βρετάνη. Βέβαια γνωρίζουμε τώρα το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος, αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι στα επόμενα χρόνια η πολιτική κρίση όχι μόνο δεν θα υποχωρούσε αλλά θα χειροτέρευε...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 10, 2016)

SBE said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Άγγλος αρχαιοβαρεμένος ισχυρίζεται ότι από τότε που αλλάξανε στο τρισκατάρατο διεθνές σύστημα άρχισαν τα παιδιά στα σχολεία να γίνονται χαζά





natandri said:


> Παρακολουθώντας ένα παλιό επεισόδιο του QI με τον Stephen Fry (δε θυμάμαι ποιο, αλλά όλα είναι εξίσου απολαυστικά!), πέτυχα μια εντυπωσιακή απόδειξη του παραλογισμού του αγγλικού συστήματος μέτρησης:
> the length of a cricket field is 22 yards = a chain
> 10 chains = a furlong
> 80 chains = a mile
> 10 square chains = an acre



Μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι η χρήση τής παλιάς λίρας καλλιεργούσε μυαλά λίγο πιο γερά στην αριθμητική, όταν 3/4 τής κορόνας έβγαζαν τρία σελίνια και εννιά πένες, και η μισή γκινέα αντιστοιχούσε σε δέκα σελίνια και έξι πένες (όπως στην περίπτωση ενός παράφρονα πιλοποιού). Από την άλλη, βέβαια, αυτοί που δεν έπαιρναν από αριθμούς μπορεί να δυσκολεύονταν ακόμα περισσότερο.

Πάντως το δεκαδικό σύστημα δεν διαθέτει κάποιο εγγενές πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα, και βρίσκω τουλάχιστον αξιοπρόσεκτο το επιχείρημα ότι το δωδεκαδικό είναι πιο βολικό από το δεκαδικό σε ορισμένες εφαρμογές (όπως στις τιμές) επειδή το δώδεκα διαιρείται ακριβώς σε έκτα, τέταρτα, τρίτα και δεύτερα, ενώ το δέκα μόνο σε πέμπτα και δεύτερα. Και όπως έχει αναφερθεί πρόσφατα σε άλλο νήμα, δεν είναι δύσκολο να μετρήσεις ως το δώδεκα στο ένα χέρι χρησιμοποιώντας τις φάλαγγες των τεσσάρων δαχτύλων.

Βέβαια η διαφορά με το μετρικό δεν έγκειται μόνο στη χρήση συστημάτων άλλων τού δεκαδικού, αλλά στην έλλειψη συνέπειας στις αναλογίες μεταξύ τών διάφορων επιπέδων εντός τού ίδιου συστήματος. Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα κακό, γιατί κάποιες μονάδες είναι προσαρμοσμένες στις συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες που κλήθηκαν να εξυπηρετήσουν, και γι' αυτές είναι και ίσως πιο κατάλληλες από το γενικού σκοπού μετρικό σύστημα.

Οπωσδήποτε οι αγρότες καταλάβαιναν καλά τις μονάδες τους: μία ράβδος (μεταφράζω έτσι το rod/pole/perch) είναι περίπου 5 μέτρα και αντιστοιχεί στο πλάτος ενός αυλακιού κατά το όργωμα, ενώ ένα furlong (περίπου 201 μέτρα) αντιστοιχεί στην απόσταση που ένα ζευγάρι βόδια μπορούσε να οργώσει πριν σταματήσει για να ξεκουραστεί. Η έκταση που οργωνόταν σε μία δόση, δηλαδή ένα furlong επί μία ράβδο, αποτελεί ένα rood και ήταν μακρόστενη επειδή το να γυρίσεις τα βόδια ήταν υπόθεση· αυτό ισοδυναμεί με 40 τετραγωνικές ράβδους, καθώς το furlong περιέχει 40 ράβδους (ή 10 αλυσίδες των τεσσάρων ράβδων). Τέσσερα rood το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο, με συνολικό πλάτος 4 ράβδων ή μιας αλυσίδας, αποτελούν 1 ακρ και ήταν η έκταση που μπορούσε να οργωθεί σε μία ημέρα – ή μάλλον μέχρι το μεσημέρι, καθώς το απόγευμα τα ζώα έπρεπε να βοσκήσουν (βλέπε και το Morgen τού Δαεμάνου). Αν και τα χωράφια ήταν συνήθως μακρόστενα, λόγω όχι μόνο των πρακτικών οργώματος αλλά και θεμάτων όπως η πρόσβαση σε νερό, το ακρ δεν έχει συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις, μόνον έκταση.

Βέβαια σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι αντιστοιχίες είναι τελείως τρελές, και υπάρχει λόγος γι' αυτό.

Όπως εξηγεί αυτός ο εξαιρετικά χρήσιμος ιστότοπος:



Spoiler



A table of equivalents for a system of units can reveal a great deal about the system’s history. Compare the table of English units of length with, say, the table of units of liquid capacity. The conversion factors for the capacity units are whole numbers like 2 or powers of two. But in the table of English lengths, key conversion factors are very strange numbers, such as 5½ yards or 16½ feet to the perch, and 5280 feet to the mile. Such numbers usually indicate that unrelated, pre-existing systems of units have been stuck together to form a new system. That is the case with the English units of length.

The yard began as a unit based on the human body. Perhaps you have measured cloth, or rope, or wire, or anything long, by pinching a point between thumb and forefinger, extending your arm, catching the point that touches your nose with the other hand. (In the 19th century Native Americans insisted that the keeper of a certain trading post measure cloth they bought in this way, knowing he could change marks on his yardstick but he could not change the distance from his nose to his thumb).

The perch, also called the rod or pole, was a Germanic unit arising from plowing technology. Physically the perch was a long stick used to guide the oxen and mark the width of furrows.

The furlong, the length of a furrow, was the distance a team of oxen could plow before needing a breather. It was 40 perches long, a ratio also found in continental Europe. Though there were many different perches, the matching furlong was always 40 times the length of the perch.

An acre was 4 perches wide and 1 furlong long. Thus perch and furlong became built into the layout of fields.

The uses of the yard and perch, measuring cloth, for example, and measuring agricultural land, had nothing in common. There was no need to know how many yards long a field was, and no reason to speak of “perches of cloth.” But trade and governance require a system of measures whose correctness can be verified, and whose relationships between them are clear. The easiest way to achieve this is to define for one unit for each property, such as length, a physical standard for that unit. For English units of length, this standard was an iron prototype of the yard. From [the 18th century] to the adoption of the metric system in the 20th century, all English units of length were defined in terms of the prototype of the yard.


Υπάρχουν κι άλλες λεπτομέρειες σε αυτήν και άλλες σελίδες (όπως αυτή), που αποκαλύπτουν τη γενική εικόνα. Οι διάφορες μονάδες ξεκίνησαν σε συστήματα άσχετα μεταξύ τους, για διαφορετικούς σκοπούς ή για τη μέτρηση διαφορετικών αγαθών, και συνήθως από φυσικά μέτρα όπως τα μέσα μήκη και οι αποστάσεις τού ανθρώπινου σώματος, οι ιδιότητες και η αξία των αγαθών που έπρεπε να μεταφερθούν, καθώς και οι ιδιότητες των ίδιων των δοχείων. Αργότερα άρχισαν να γίνονται προσπάθειες να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους τα διάφορα συστήματα για τον καλύτερο ελέγχο της αγοράς, καθώς και να επιβληθούν στην πληθώρα τοπικών παραλλαγών κάποιες προνομιούχες μονάδες (πλούσιων εμπορικών κέντρων ή καθορισμένες κεντρικά από κάποια πολιτική εξουσία). Η ανάγκη για υψηλή ακρίβεια παρουσιάστηκε κατόπιν, με την επιστημονική και στη συνέχεια τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση.

Και αυτή ήταν η λογική τής λειτουργίας τού συστήματος. Το αν κάποιες μονάδες συνδέονταν μεταξύ τους ή όχι δεν επηρέαζε απαραίτητα το γεγονός ότι ο πολύς κόσμος δεν χρειαζόταν να γνωρίζει όλες τις μονάδες ή τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις, αλλά μόνον εκείνες που χρειαζόταν στην καθημερινή και επαγγελματική του ζωή. Οι ράβδοι και οι αλυσίδες ήταν κτηματογραφικές μονάδες: πέρα από την ανάγκη καθορισμού τους, η γνώση αυτών των μονάδων δεν σχετιζόταν με τη μέτρηση ούτε των ταξιδιών μεταξύ πόλεων (που γινόταν σε μίλια ή λεύγες και πρακτικώς σε βήματα), ούτε του βάθους τής θάλασσας ή των ορυχείων (σε οργιές), ούτε του ύψους λόφων και βουνών (σε πόδια), ούτε του μήκους υφασμάτων (σε γιάρδες), κι ας περιγράφονται όλα σε όρους γιαρδών. Κι ενώ τίποτα δεν στερούσε από τον ακτήμονα υποδηματοποιό που ζούσε στην πόλη τη δυνατότητα να καταλάβει με ακρίβεια πόσο είναι ένα ακρ, ίσως δεν θα βρισκόταν και κάτι που θα τον υποχρέωνε να το μάθει. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, δηλαδή, που με ωφελεί ελάχιστα το ότι γνωρίζω σε πόσα χιλιόμετρα αντιστοιχεί περίπου μια αστρονομική μονάδα, κι ας είναι τα ίδια χιλιόμετρα με τα οποία μετράω τη διαδρομή από το σπίτι μου έως τη θάλασσα.

Επιπλέον, το σύστημα μονάδων που χρησιμοποιεί η καθεμία χώρα δεν επηρεάζει τις συνήθεις ποσότητες που αγοράζει κανείς περισσότερο από ένα μικρό ποσοστό. Το αν θα γεμίσεις το ντιπόζιτο του αυτοκινήτου σου με βενζίνη σε ολόκληρα λίτρα ή γαλόνια δεν αλλάζει παρά ελάχιστα την ποσότητα που θα βάλεις. Και οι ποσότητες με τις οποίες συνήθως ασχολείται κανείς θα του μείνουν, και με αυτές θα αντιλαμβάνεται το υπόλοιπο σύστημα. Τάχα τι, στην Ελλάδα ξέρουμε από σχετικά νωρίς ότι τα κουτάκια των αναψυκτικών περιέχουν 330 ml, τα μικρά μπουκάλια μισό λίτρο και τα μεγάλα ενάμισι, και ότι οι μικροί χυμοί διατίθενται σε κουτάκια των 250 ή 330 ml. Αν τα τελευταία τα σκεφτόμαστε ως «ένα τέταρτο του λίτρου» και «ένα τρίτο στρογγυλοποιημένο», τότε δεν είναι παράξενο να σκεφτείς ότι σε άλλες χώρες χρησιμοποιούν πιο περιορισμένη γκάμα από νούμερα (ένα, δύο, μισό, ένα τέταρτο) αλλά θυμούνται καναδυό λέξεις επιπλέον. Μια συνήθεια είναι: αν όλες οι διαφημίσεις, οι ετικέτες και οι μεζούρες αναπαράγουν το ίδιο σύστημα, η συνεχής επανάληψη το ενσταλάζει στη συνείδηση του καθενός. Κι εγώ θα είχα μια γενική ιδέα τού πόσο ζυγίζει η μέση γυναίκα ή ο μέσος δεκαπεντάχρονος σε στόουν και λίβρες, αν σχεδόν από γεννησιμιού μου μετρούσα το βάρος μου με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Έτσι λοιπόν είναι θέμα οπτικής. Έχουμε μεγαλώσει σε έναν κόσμο με ενοποιημένο σύστημα μέτρων και σταθμών που χαίρει ευρύτατης χρήσης, και ένα βασικό διεθνές ημερολόγιο και ζώνες ώρας όπου τη μεγαλύτερη ενόχληση συνήθως αποτελούν οι διαφορετικοί κανόνες που διέπουν τη θερινή ώρα. Έτσι είναι εύκολο να ξεχάσει κανείς το πόσο πρόσφατα είναι όλα αυτά, και μάλιστα στην Ελλάδα: στις 28 Ιουλίου φέτος θα συμπληρωθεί ένας αιώνας από τότε που εγκαταλείφθηκε η τοπική ώρα Αθηνών (GMT+1:34:52), και μόλις το 1923 υιοθετήσαμε το Γρηγοριανό ημερολόγιο, τελευταίοι από ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη (με την ημιεξαίρεση των Οθωμανών). Η δε οκά παρέμεινε σε χρήση ακόμα και όταν είχε καταργηθεί στην Τουρκία. Αν πάμε πιο πίσω, το μέτρο και το κιλό πρωτοκαθορίστηκαν στα τέλη του 18ου αιώνα, και στα μέσα τού ιδίου κατασκευάστηκαν τα πρώτα ακριβή χρονόμετρα, που τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο έπαιξαν στην εγκαθίδρυση της βρετανικής θαλασσοκρατορίας. Οι περισσότεροι δεν είχαν καν ρολόγια στα σπίτια τους τότε, και σχεδίαζαν την ημέρα τους με τον ήλιο και ίσως τις καμπάνες των εκκλησιών.

Μου πήρε χρόνια για να δω έτσι τα πράγματα. Το αυτοκρατορικό σύστημα (και το παραπλήσιο αμερικανικό) το κορόιδευα κι εγώ παλιά ως παράλογο και απηρχειωμένο. Εδώ το ημερολόγιο και το ρολόι θέλουν προσπάθεια για να τα μάθει ένα παιδί* και μερικές λεπτομέρειές τους ακόμα μπερδεύουν κάποιους ενηλίκους**, πού να κάτσεις να ασχοληθείς με όλα τα άλλα; Άλλωστε, τα παραπάνω δεν σημαίνουν επ' ουδενί ότι δεν τίθεται ζήτημα προόδου και προσαρμογής. Ζούμε στην εποχή τού μαζικού παγκόσμιου εμπορίου, των άμεσων διεθνών συναλλαγών, των επιστημονικών ερευνών σε επίπεδο τόσο υποατομικό όσο και διαπλανητικό, και των δορυφορικών συστημάτων επικοινωνίας και πλοήγησης. Είναι απόλυτα λογικό και θεμιτό να ανακύπτει η ανάγκη για τυποποίηση και εναρμονισμό στις περισσότερες πτυχές τής ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας· δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το 1999 χάθηκε διαστημικό σκάφος αξίας άνω των 300 εκατ. δολαρίων λόγω λογισμικού που έβγαζε αριθμούς στο λάθος σύστημα μονάδων.

Αλλά ας μην απορούμε κιόλας που σε μερικές χώρες δεν βιάζονται περισσότερο να ξεφορτωθούν τις παλιές μονάδες. Η συνήθεια, η παράδοση, η αδράνεια, ακόμα και η ιδέα τής διαφορετικότητας από τους άλλους, είναι όλες τους γνωστές δυνάμεις. Ίσως δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για την ιδιότητά μας να υπερεκτιμούμε την πρόοδο που έχουμε κάνει οι ίδιοι σε σχέση με τους άλλους. Αμέσως μόλις υιοθετήσουμε κάτι, είναι εύκολο να θεωρήσουμε τη νέα μας θέση δεδομένη και να μπούμε στον πειρασμό να δούμε όποιον δεν μας ακολούθησε ως οπισθοδρομικό. Και είναι μάλλον αφηρημένη η ιδέα ότι πλευρές τής ζωής μας που θεωρούμε αυτονόητες δεν θα καταστούν περιττές σε είκοσι ή πενήντα χρόνια. Και τότε θα απορούν πώς χάναμε τον χρόνο μας με τόσο παράξενα και περίπλοκα πράγματα.

Διότι όταν η τεχνολογία καταστήσει την ίδια την ιδέα τού διαβατηρίου παρωχημένη, η εμμονή τού Άγγλου αρχαιοβαρεμένου να επαναφέρει το μπλε εξώφυλλο που του στέρησε η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση θα φαίνεται μάλλον γραφική.

* Μικρός θυμάμαι ότι προβληματιζόμουν και διαμαρτυρόμουν για το «παρά είκοσι», επειδή δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τότε ότι «παρά» υποδεικνύει αφαίρεση από την επόμενη ώρα.
** Ομολογώ ότι με σοκάρει η απροθυμία πολλών να μάθουν τον απλό κανόνα ότι η ώρα αλλάζει την τελευταία Κυριακή τού Μαρτίου και του Οκτωβρίου, με την αιτιολογία ότι «το διαφημίζουν πάντα».


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το 1999 χάθηκε διαστημικό σκάφος αξίας άνω των 300 εκατ. δολαρίων λόγω λογισμικού που έβγαζε αριθμούς στο λάθος σύστημα μονάδων.
> ...



Picture this: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...tural-Sciences&p=251010&viewfull=1#post251010



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Η δε οκά παρέμεινε σε χρήση ακόμα και όταν είχε καταργηθεί στην Τουρκία. ...



Μια που είπες για Τουρκία, το αδελφό νήμα: *αρ, ακρ, στρέμματα και ντόνουμ*.

Ενώ για την οκά: *το νου σου τετρακόσια*.



daeman said:


> ...
> Όντε σου πέμπουν προξενιά, όντε μετράς τα γρόσα
> κι όντε δα βγάνεις τη ρακή, το νου σου τετρακόσα





Thanasis_P said:


> ...Επίσης σε ένα γλωσσάρι τού Νίκου Τσιφόρου διάβασα
> ...
> "τα έχει τετρακόσια" (δράμια), προφανώς η οκά (ο εγκέφαλος ζυγίζει τόσο περίπου) ...



~ The mule in 40 acres of land


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

Ας προσθέσω κάτι μικρό στην εξαιρετική παρουσίαση του Δούκα:

Όσο εξαπλωνόταν το εμπόριο και οι επιστήμες, τόσο γινόταν πιο αναγκαίο να συνεννοούνται (και να «κατανοούν», να νιώθουν, όπως ωραία έγραψες) όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι τις ίδιες μονάδες μέτρησης. Οι έμποροι είχαν συνηθίσει να κουβαλάνε ολόκληρα τομίδια με επίσημες αντιστοιχίες μέτρων (όπως *αυτό εδώ* που παρουσιάζω πιο κάτω το εξώφυλλο και μια σελίδα του) κατά πόλη/περιοχή και κατά είδος (μονάδες μήκους, όγκου στερεών, όγκου υγρών, νόμισμα κλπ). Στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, τα πράγματα είχαν ξεφύγει. Πριν από τη γερμανική νομισματική ένωση, π.χ., υπήρχαν στις γερμανικές περιοχές καμιά πενηνταριά διαφορετικά νομίσματα (με τα οποία οι έξυπνοι- μπανκιέρηδες, δικηγόροι, ενδιάμεσοι- έβγαζαν λεφτά και ο κοσμάκης έχανε). Το μετρικό σύστημα ήρθε σαν απελευθερωτικό χτύπημα στον Γόρδιο δεσμό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

Ως προς τα ημερολογιακά, έχουν ακουστεί δυο ρηξικέλευθες προτάσεις:

Για το ημερολόγιο, το σύστημα τεσσάρων τριάδων μηνών με 31-30-30 ημέρες (4x91=364 μέρες), μια έκτακτη μέρα («της Γης» π.χ.) εκτός αρίθμησης κάθε χρόνο και δύο τέτοιες μέρες κάθε δίσεκτο. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, το ημερολόγιο θα είναι κάθε χρόνο ίδιο.

Για τις ώρες, η ώρα Swatch Internet Time και, σε μια παραλλαγή της, η κοινή παγκόσμια ώρα ανεξάρτητα από ωριαία άτρακτο (έτσι, κάποιοι θα πιάνουν π.χ. δουλειά ή θα πηγαίνουν στο σχολείο στις 23.00).

Όλες οι αλλαγές θα οδηγούσαν σε πρακτικά χρήσιμα αποτελέσματα, αλλά έρχονται σε τόση αντίθεση με καθιερωμένες συνήθειες που δεν πρόκειται να εφαρμοστούν ποτέ... :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 11, 2016)

daeman said:


> Ενώ για την οκά: *το νου σου τετρακόσια*.



Δεν είχα ιδέα, πολύ καλό.



drsiebenmal said:


> Πριν από τη γερμανική νομισματική ένωση, π.χ., υπήρχαν στις γερμανικές περιοχές καμιά πενηνταριά διαφορετικά νομίσματα (με τα οποία οι έξυπνοι- μπανκιέρηδες, δικηγόροι, ενδιάμεσοι- έβγαζαν λεφτά και ο κοσμάκης έχανε). Το μετρικό σύστημα ήρθε σαν απελευθερωτικό χτύπημα στον Γόρδιο δεσμό...



Μπορεί να το μετανιώσαμε λίγο το ευρώ τα τελευταία χρόνια (και κάποιοι πολύ), αλλά απ' όσο γνωρίζω τα πλεονεκτήματα του ενιαίου νομίσματος ήταν απτά για τους τουρίστες και τους επιχειρηματίες. Θυμάμαι τόσο τα πολυδιαφημισμένα επιχειρήματα πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια της εισαγωγής του, όσο και τα ανταλλακτήρια συναλλάγματος που κάποτε υπήρχαν και μετά έκλεισαν.

Ενδιαφέρον το βιβλίο των μονάδων, μπορώ μόνο να φανταστώ το χάος που επικρατούσε τότε.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ως προς τα ημερολογιακά, έχουν ακουστεί δυο ρηξικέλευθες προτάσεις



Έχω ακούσει και για τις δύο, και συμφωνώ τόσο με τα πλεονεκτήματα του μόνιμου ημερολογίου όσο και με την απόλυτη αδυναμία εφαρμογής του. Αν και σε κάποιο επίπεδο μου αρέσει που η εβδομάδα δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη με το έτος (και ποτέ δεν ήταν, ούτε όταν η μισή Ευρώπη είχε άλλο ημερολόγιο αλλά όλοι είχαν τις ίδιες Κυριακές), προφανώς δεν είναι ιδανική αυτή η κατάσταση. Και πάλι, όμως, δεν δημιουργεί και τόσο σοβαρά προβλήματα. Θα πέφτανε και οι πωλήσεις ημερολογίων...

Η ιδέα τής παγκόσμιας ώρας δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τα πλεονεκτήματα, αλλά πολιτιστικά θα αποτελούσε μεγάλο σοκ. Θα μου φαινόταν παράξενο αν, σε καιρούς παγκοσμιοποίησης, θα χάναμε ξαφνικά το λίγο-πολύ κοινό πλαίσιο αναφοράς που έχουμε με όλους τους συνανθρώπους μας ανά τον κόσμο, ως προς την καθημερινή μας ρουτίνα και το τι ώρα περίπου ξυπνάμε, εργαζόμαστε, τρώμε και διασκεδάζουμε. Πέρα από το ακραίο διαζύγιο από την ηλιακή ημέρα και ώρα, κάτι τέτοιο θα δυσκόλευε πολύ εκείνους που ταξιδεύουν. Το τζετ λαγκ θα παρέμενε, αλλά θα έπρεπε τώρα κανείς να θυμηθεί και τις νέες ώρες για... τα πάντα!

Καλή η αποδοτικότητα, αλλά ας μη φτάσουμε και σε μέτρα όπως το δεκάωρο ρολόι στην ταινία «Μετρόπολις».

Δυο ερωτήσεις. Πρώτον, υπάρχουν πουθενά οδηγίες ως προς τη γραφή τής ώρας; Έχω δει 23.00, το πιο παραδοσιακό 23.00' και το πιο ξενόφερτο και ψηφιακό 23:00. Δεν γνωρίζω για άλλες δυνατότητες, ή για συστάσεις που μπορεί να έχουν γίνει σχετικά με κάποιες επιλογές, και θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω σχετικά.

Δεύτερον, πρέπει να χάλασα καναδυό συνδέσμους στο κύριο σχόλιό μου (#21). Μπορεί, ίσως, να τους φτιάξει κάποιος Ρυθμιστής; Δυστυχώς εγώ αδυνατώ. (Δεν χάθηκαν τελείως, φαίνονται με αντιγραφή συνδέσμου και αφαίρεση του παρεμβαλλόμενου κώδικα, αλλά δεν βολεύει και πολύ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Έτσι είναι εύκολο να ξεχάσει κανείς το πόσο πρόσφατα είναι όλα αυτά, και μάλιστα στην Ελλάδα: στις 28 Ιουλίου φέτος θα συμπληρωθεί ένας αιώνας από τότε που εγκαταλείφθηκε η τοπική ώρα Αθηνών (GMT+1:34:52) [...]


Αυτό δεν το ήξερα και είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία (και ήταν και ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή για μια χώρα που η ωριαία άτρακτος περνάει σχεδόν από το κέντρο της πρωτεύουσάς της). Δυστυχώς, ο σύνδεσμος δεν παραπέμπει στη σχετική πλροφορία, οπότε μήπως μπορείς να προσθέσεις κάτι περισσότερο;

(Οι σύνδεσμοι αποκαταστάθηκαν.) -- Με το γκριζάκι βάζουμε, αν θέλουμε, τα εκτός θέματος. Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά κι εδώ, αν και κάποτε θα πρέπει να τα ενημερώσω για να αντανακλούν την τωρινή κατάσταση των φορουμικών πραγμάτων...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 11, 2016)

Ο συγκεκριμένος ιστότοπος έχει μεγάλη πληθώρα πληροφοριών και εργαλείων για την ώρα, αλλά οι πληροφορίες αυτές δεν είναι εξίσου πλούσιες για όλες τις πόλεις ή χώρες. Oι αργίες που εμφανίζονται για την Ελλάδα, για παράδειγμα, είναι στο αυτόματο: φαίνονται στον πίνακα ακόμα και για πολύ παλαιότερες χρονιές, όταν δεν τηρούνταν ακόμα. Τα αστρονομικά δεδομένα πάντως είναι καλά, και ειδικά για τις πρωτεύουσες κρατών και άλλες σημαντικές πόλεις εμφανίζονται ενδιαφέροντα ιστορικά δεδομένα για τις ζώνες ώρας που δεν μπορώ να βρω αλλού.

Έτσι δεν μπορώ να βρω παλιά ιστορία για τη Θεσσαλονίκη (και για την ώρα που ακολουθούσε μέχρι το 1912), αλλά ο σύνδεσμος που παρέθεσα δίνει στο κάτω μέρος τής σελίδας πίνακα με τις αλλαγές ζώνης ώρας για την Αθήνα για κάθε χρονιά. Απλώς δεν τα δείχνει όλα ταυτόχρονα: για να δει κανείς τη μετακίνηση προς τη ζώνη ΕΕΤ θα πρέπει να επιλέξει στο πτυσσόμενο μενού το διάστημα 1900–1924. Εκεί εμφανίζεται πως τα μεσάνυχτα της Πέμπτης 28 Ιουλίου 1916 έγινε η μετάβαση, όταν στις 00:01 προστέθηκαν 25 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα ώστε να εναρμονιστεί η ώρα με εκείνην τής διεθνούς ζώνης Ανατολικής Ευρώπης.

Η μόνη αλλαγή που εμφανίζεται πιο πριν είναι στις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου 1895 και αυτή είναι η μετονομασία τής ζώνης από LMT (local mean time) σε AMT (Athens mean time). Συγκρίνοντας και με τις αντίστοιχες πληροφορίες για άλλες πόλεις διαπιστώνω ότι τότε πρέπει να υιοθετήθηκε επίσημα η Ώρα Αθηνών, ως ζώνη ώρας και όχι απλώς τοπική ηλιακή ώρα για μια πόλη. Με άλλα λόγια, ολόκληρο το ελληνικό κράτος όπως υπήρχε τότε θα πρέπει λογικά να είχε την ίδια ώρα για πρώτη φορά, ως σιδηροδρομική ώρα για την ευκολία των μετακινήσεων, αν και δυσκολεύομαι να βρω σχετικά στοιχεία οπουδήποτε. Υπολογίζω πως η διαφορά από το Γκρήνουιτς αντιστοιχεί σε ανατολικό γεωγραφικό μήκος 23° 43′, που πέφτει λίγο δυτικά της Ακρόπολης και πιθανότατα υπολογίστηκε με βάση το Αστεροσκοπείο Αθηνών (37° 58′ 24″ N, 23° 43′ 12″ E).

(Σημείωση: οι δύο παραπάνω ημερομηνίες δεν αναγράφεται σε ποιο ημερολόγιο είναι, αλλά το ότι έπεσαν και οι δύο Πέμπτη δείχνει ότι ήταν στο Ιουλιανό που χρησιμοποιούσε ακόμα η Ελλάδα: στο Γρηγοριανό η 28η Ιουλίου 1916 ήταν Παρασκευή, και η 14η Σεπτεμβρίου 1895 ήταν Σάββατο. Η αντιστοιχία διαφέρει κατά μία μέρα διότι μέχρι τις 29 Φεβρουαρίου 1900, ημέρα που υπήρξε μόνο στο Ιουλιανό ημερολόγιο, η διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο ημερολογίων ήταν 12 ημέρες.)

Συγκριτικά, η ζώνη ώρας Κωνσταντινουπόλεως δημιουργήθηκε επίσημα την 1 Ιανουαρίου 1880· ήταν στο GMT+1:56:56, ένα λεπτό και 4 δευτερόλεπτα μπροστά από τη μέχρι τότε χρησιμοποιούμενη τοπική ώρα τής πόλης. (Ο πίνακας γράφει UTC, όχι GMT, αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποιώ γιατί δεν υπήρχε τότε.) Η ζώνη αυτή ήταν μόλις 3 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα πίσω από την ώρα Ανατολικής Ευρώπης, ένα μικρό κενό που γεφυρώθηκε την 1η Οκτωβρίου 1910. Και γι' αυτήν δυσκολεύομαι να βρω στοιχεία, αλλά βλέπω πως η Σόφια υιοθέτησε επίσης την ώρα Κων/πόλεως το 1880, την οποία διατήρησε έως το 1894. Είναι λογικό να υποθέσει κανείς πως το ίδιο συνέβη και στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, όμως, προκύπτει μια περίεργη κατάσταση: αν η πόλη εναρμονίστηκε με την ΕΕΤ πριν από το 1912, ενδέχεται μετά να αποχώρησε από αυτήν για να συντονιστεί με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα.

Επίσης μπορώ να δω ότι η ζώνη Κων/πόλεως δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε για ολόκληρη την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία. Αν μη τι άλλο, η εικόνα είναι κάπως ανάμεικτη εδώ. Η Ιερουσαλήμ είχε δική της ώρα (GMT+2:20:40), ξεκινώντας πάλι από την 1/1/1880 (και φτάνοντας έως το 1918). Η Βαγδάτη εφάρμοσε δική της ζώνη ώρας δέκα χρόνια αργότερα, την 1η Ιανουαρίου 1890· παρέμεινε στο GMT+2:57:36 έως την ένταξή της στην ώρα Αραβίας (GMT+3) το 1918.

Άλλες πόλεις δεν είχαν ποτέ δικές τους ζώνες. H Βηρυτός πέρασε κατευθείαν στη ζώνη Αν. Ευρώπης το 1880, γυρίζοντας τα ρολόγια 22 λεπτά πίσω. Η Δαμασκός πέρασε από την τοπική της ώρα (GMT+2:25:12) στην ΕΕΤ την 1/1/1920, ενώ το Αμμάν πέρασε από τη δική του τοπική ώρα (GMT+2:23:44) στην ώρα Αραβίας το 1931. (Εδώ υπάρχει ένα μπλέξιμο γιατί η Ιορδανία έχει την ίδια ώρα με εμάς, και μάλιστα τηρεί και τη θερινή ώρα, αλλά την αποκαλεί ώρα Αραβίας που κανονικά τηρείται ως GMT+3 ολόκληρο τον χρόνο από τις γειτονικές της χώρες.) Το Ριάντ είχε μόνο τοπική ώρα έως την υιοθέτηση της ώρας Αραβίας το 1947· η συντηρητικότητα της Σαουδικής Αραβίας θα έπαιξε τον ρόλο της εδώ, αν και γενικά δεν ξέρω πόσο σημαντικές ήταν όλες αυτές οι πόλεις στο πλαίσιο της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας. Η κατασκευή τού σιδηροδρομικού δικτύου στην περιοχή ήταν αργή και γεμάτη δυσκολίες, και ίσως επηρέασε την υιοθέτηση νέων ζωνών ώρας λιγότερο απ' ό,τι σε άλλες περιοχές τού κόσμου.

Μερικά ακόμα παραδείγματα από γειτονικές χώρες. Η βρετανοκρατούμενη Λευκωσία τηρούσε τοπική ώρα, GMT+2:13:28, έως τις 14 Νοεμβρίου 1921, όταν υιοθέτησε απευθείας τη ζώνη Αν. Ευρώπης. Από τότε παρέμεινε σ' αυτήν και, σε αντίθεση με πολλές ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που πειραματίστηκαν με τη θερινή ώρα κατά τον Α΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο ή τη δεκαετία τού 1920, αυτή εφαρμόστηκε στην Κύπρο για πρώτη φορά το 1975. Κάτι παρόμοιο συνέβη στο επίσης βρετανοκρατούμενο Κάιρο, το οποίο αφαίρεσε 5 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα από την τοπική του ώρα το 1900 ώστε να υιοθετήσει τη ζώνη ΕΕΤ. Η Σερβία πέρασε απευθείας στην ώρα Κεντρικής Ευρώπης (CET) το 1884, επαναλαμβάνοντας 22 λεπτά, και το ίδιο έπραξε η Αλβανία το 1914, δύο χρόνια μετά την ανεξαρτησία της, αφαιρώντας 19 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα.

Ευχαριστώ για την επιδιόρθωση των συνδέσμων, Δόκτορα, καθώς και για το χρωματόνημα, που δεν το είχα βρει μόνος μου. Είχα τη γενική ιδέα στο μυαλό μου αλλά δεν ήξερα ακριβώς πώς και τι. Αν θέλετε και σας ενοχλούν, τους ξαναβάφετε μαύρους τους αστερίσκους.


----------

